# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Efecto con cuerda

## magomurga

Me gustaria saber cual es el nombre y donde encontrar el efecto que voy a describir:

El mago se enrrolla una bufnda o cuerda en el cuello y dando un fuerte estiron, la cuerda atraviesa el cuello del mago.

Seguro que alguien sabe a que truco me estoy refiriendo

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Hola magomurga este efecto es muy simple yo lo vi en un video que se llamaba "Flip's truly magical rope magic" si no recuerdo mal, respecto al nombre no lo se. Tambien vi un video de Joseph Sheik (creo que se escribia así) que te explica lo mismo con un pañuelo a traves de la muñeca.
Espero haberte ayudado

----------


## magomurga

Gacias magicus pol por tu respuesta, te lo agradezco

----------


## pontxo_pilatos

yo lo he visto hacer pero no me convence porque hace un movimiento "raro" al colocarsela, y es muy sospechoso yo lo hago de otra forma, y creo que esta mejor, no se venada raro y es el mismo efecto

----------


## manu1991

Este efecto, la verdad, los juegos con cuerdas me gustan mucho, y este bastante, pero no se hacerlo yo, pero creo k seguro que es con una cuerda normal, no una trucada ni nada de eso

----------


## galmer

tines uno más espectacular en MOLINE   "esto es magia"    libro altamente recomendable en el que viene un efecto similar, algo más complejo y completo que el efecto que cuentas.

----------


## pontxo_pilatos

hablando de cuerdas, hay alguna forma de evitar que se os deshilachen las puntas de la cuerda :Confused:

----------


## BITTOR

Mete la puntita en agua con cola blanca disuelta.

----------


## pontxo_pilatos

gracias bittor! a ver si me acuerdo de compra cola blanca porque no creo que tenga  :D

----------


## Ayy

es bastante viejo ese truco jeje si no me equivoco sale en el DVD de Andrew Mayne llamado Wizard School. ese y bastantes mas.... aunque parezca dirigido a niños hay algunas cosillas bastante buenas en ese DVD...

----------


## magic211164

Hola a todos, creo que el libro que deberías localizar es "Magia básica con cuerdas" del mago panameño MARKO. 

Es un pequeño libro que da las bases fundamentales de los juegos con cuerdas. Evidentemente, incluye el juego que tu indicas y que mi hijo realiza con gran habilidad desde los 6-7 años de edad.

Un saludo

----------

